# Cured venison roast



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

I took some pieces of venison hindquarter and cured them for 10 days in Pop's brine. Then I slow smoked them following Bearcarvers receipe for dried beef where he used venison.Put on a rub of SPOG and crushed red pepper.













Venison roast 001.JPG



__ so ms smoker
__ Jan 13, 2014






130 degrees for two hours. Started pitmaster pellets in AMNPS after about an hour. Bumped temp to 150 after another hour for about 4 hours. Then to 170 for about 2 hours .Nearly bedtime so I took them off to cool. IT was 125. Not quite done but I sampled it anyway.Very tender and juicy!













Venison roast 002.JPG



__ so ms smoker
__ Jan 13, 2014


















Venison roast 003.JPG



__ so ms smoker
__ Jan 13, 2014


















Venison roast 004.JPG



__ so ms smoker
__ Jan 13, 2014






  Wrapped it up and into the fridge to take to the deer camp for supper the next night. Heated to about 135 and  served sliced with rice and gravy, sliced and roasted sweet potatoes and garlic bread. Needless to say, there was none left!

  My thanks to Pop's for the brine and info on the curing time and Bearcarver for his excellent detailed posts!

  Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2014)

Great looking Venny Dried Beef !!!

Awesome tasting stuff !!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

That's some great looking beef! Nice job!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking Venny Dried Beef !!!
> 
> Awesome tasting stuff !!!
> 
> Bear


 Thanks Bear. Mostly followed your post of ' Venison dried beef'. Nothing dry about it though!

  Mike


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's some great looking beef! Nice job!


  Thanks Case. The most tender hind quarter I have ever had. Came out as good as bacon wrapped backstrap medallions!

   Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks mighty tasty :drool.  Nice job with Q view.  WHB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> Thanks Case. The most tender hind quarter I have ever had. Came out as good as bacon wrapped backstrap medallions!
> 
> Mike



Man your making my mouth water!!! We didn't get any venison this year, but I know what I'm going to do if we get some next year!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks WHB. It was very tender and tasty! Low and slow is great for venison!

  Mike


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man your making my mouth water!!! We didn't get any venison this year, but I know what I'm going to do if we get some next year!!!


Cheat steal or borrow to get some!  This is a great receipe!

  Mike


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 13, 2014)

WOW!

We have 4 management doe tags that we have to fill before Feb 11th, and I know what I'm going to do with some of it now!

The boys will harvest and the old man will cure and smoke!

Great post!

Charlie


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

You will not be disappointed! The 8-10 day cure plus 8-10 hour smoke may seem outrageous, but are well worth the wait! The most tender and juicy hindquarter meat you have ever had.

   Mike


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey that looks lovely!!! (I adore venison).

Great job!

And is that a pug, in your avatar photo? Adorable! (I have three dogs myself and thus notice these things you see).

Happy Tuesday to all!

That deer meat looked divine!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> Thanks Bear. Mostly followed your post of ' Venison dried beef'. Nothing dry about it though!
> 
> Mike


Yup---That's the way I like it. If anyone wants it drier, all it takes is to keep it in the smoker longer at about 150*-160*.

Then it should be pulled when it hits 160* IT. No cooking needed after that.

I like it moist for my Dried Beef & cheese sammies.

Bear


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hey that looks lovely!!! (I adore venison).
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Leah ! It was some of the best venison I have ever had!

  Mike


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That's the way I like it. If anyone wants it drier, all it takes is to keep it in the smoker longer at about 150*-160*.
> 
> Then it should be pulled when it hits 160* IT. No cooking needed after that.
> 
> ...


 The look of those sammies was my inspiration! Thank you Sir for your posts!

  Mike


----------



## mr crab (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks awesome.  I started my meat in the brine last Thursday.  Plan to smoke sunday.  Any pointers?


----------

